# Obscur Napolitan Italian composer Giovanni Salvatore 1610-1688



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just purchased this one on Glossa , never heard of him before the recording is WDR, there is organ ,harpsicord and missa, you also get one don carlo gesualdo instrumental work ,one Francesco Lambardo.

The keyboard player Fabio Bonizzoni.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Some of this composer's organ music is surprisingly dissonant given that it's so late.


----------

